# cypripedium calceolus var. parviflorum?



## potter (May 24, 2010)

This is in my backyard. I'm not sure if I have it identified properly.
Any opinions?

thanks potter

www.thegardenpottery.com


----------



## musiclovertony (May 24, 2010)

I can't tell where you live. If you live in the states and it's a native plant, it'd be Cyp. parviflorum of either parviflorum or pubesens variety. If you live in Europe and it's a native plant, it'd be Cyp. calceolus. It's a very lovely plant!! Great growing


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 24, 2010)

Assuming you are in North America a wild plant would no longer be considered Cyp. calceolus, a species from Eurasia. Cyp. parviflorum and Cyp. pubescens can either be considered individual species or as varieties of Cyp. parviflorum, but not varieties of calceolus. Since the most easily observed difference between pubescens and parviflorum is size, which you didn't mention, I won't guess which you have, but it is one or the other.


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2010)

I'll guess - it looks like the large yellow (_Cyp. parviflorum var. pubecens_). The small yellows in North America and the calceolus in Europe look similar to each other, but they do look different from the large yellow. It can get quite confusing, since there may be hybrids, but to me, your plant has the look of the large yellow. Where is your backyard?


----------



## potter (May 24, 2010)

I'm in Minnesota, the lateral sepals are 2 3/4" each and the dorsal sepal is about 2 1/2" tall by 3/4" wide.


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2010)

"..in my backyard.."!


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 24, 2010)

potter said:


> I'm in Minnesota, the lateral sepals are 2 3/4" each and the dorsal sepal is about 2 1/2" tall by 3/4" wide.



Based on the size and location probably Cyp parviflorum var. pubescens then. The lateral structures are petals BTW, not sepals.


----------



## potter (May 24, 2010)

oops..


----------

